# 1-15-12 Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Fired up the smoker yesterday and the results were good. I did two 7lb Boston Butts, two racks of spares, two fatties, two chicken halves and two Scotch Eggs. Here are some pics.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is a couple close pics of the B. Butts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, looks great.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes.  I'd hit those like right now.


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 16, 2012)

As always... looking very good.


----------



## chopper (Jan 16, 2012)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Fired up the smoker yesterday and the results were good. I did two 7lb Boston Butts, two racks of spares, two fatties, two chicken halves and two Scotch Eggs. Here are some pics.



Just how do you make scotch eggs? I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh, my, Paymaster.  Looks wonderful!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2012)

One of these days I need to get a smoker. That all looks so tasty.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 17, 2012)

chopper said:


> Just how do you make scotch eggs? I have never seen anything like that.


 
Half lb of breakfast sausage,one boiled egg shelled,and a little shredded cheese.

Roll out sausage into a 1/2 thick disk,spread the cheese over it. Place the egg on the sausage and fold the meat up over and around the egg. Completley seal the egg in the sausage. Once the ball is formed place in the smoker at 225-250 degrees for about 45-60 minutes. All you need is to get the sausage done. Let cool and slice. Great in a buttered biscuit.


----------



## chopper (Jan 17, 2012)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> Half lb of breakfast sausage,one boiled egg shelled,and a little shredded cheese.
> 
> Roll out sausage into a 1/2 thick disk,spread the cheese over it. Place the egg on the sausage and fold the meat up over and around the egg. Completley seal the egg in the sausage. Once the ball is formed place in the smoker at 225-250 degrees for about 45-60 minutes. All you need is to get the sausage done. Let cool and slice. Great in a buttered biscuit.



That sounds wonderful. So it was sausage. Thanks!  Yum !


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2012)

chopper said:


> That sounds wonderful. So it was sausage. Thanks!  Yum !



Sometimes Scotch eggs are deep fried (I think that is the most traditional, but I may be mistaken) or baked.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Sometimes Scotch eggs are deep fried (I think that is the most traditional, but I may be mistaken) or baked.


 
Yes.Most recipes I have found were fried. I decided to smoke one and stuff's pretty good.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Yes.Most recipes I have found were fried. I decided to smoke one and stuff's pretty good.



They sure look good.


----------

